# Terrible disease in my collection =(



## mango (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello, 

Since a few weeks, I've noticed that some of my plants are getting infected with something that I suspect is a fungus, the infection spreads rapidly and infects several types of plants.

It started on the succulents and it's spreading to orchids and african violets. It's highly lethal.

The lesions are brownish/black and often start on leaves and stems.
I've tried a lot of things, even Benomyl but it doesn't seems to work, the disease just keep spreading.

I don't know what to do, I don't want to loose all my collection, if someone could recommend something, I'd appreciate it.

These are some of the affected plants.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 2, 2014)

It looks like a Bacterial soft rot. Nasty stuff. You need to quarantine plants immediately.

Secondly, I would reduce watering where possible, and reduce humidity.

Hopefully someone else will come in with more help.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 2, 2014)

This looks like what I was battling last year in my collection back in SA. I was able to keep it at bay by misting and watering with dilute bleach (I forget the concentration). It mostly attached new growth so once the new growth had matured it was resistant. One idea was a lack of Mg or Ca but that didn't pan out. My complex Paphs seemed resistant while everything else was attacked.

Out of curiosity, what are you fertilizing with? I suspect my infection came from an organic (earthworm based) fertilizer I was using. I don't have any hard evidence, just coincidence.

Good luck, but what you really need is a miracle.


----------



## Tom499 (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, what is your water source? Rain water or standing water can harbour pathogens.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2014)

The worst off is that Cyp. I would pull out the dead area and put CAPTAN powder in that area. Good luck.


----------



## eteson (Mar 2, 2014)

I would use Physan. Works fine for bacterial infections.
Good luck!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 2, 2014)

1,2,4,5 are insect damage.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 3, 2014)

Check problems related to water and fertilizer quality/strength...salt build up. 
Heat or cold combined with chemicals?

Don't assume it is a disease. 

Strange to effect the succulents the same as orchids.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 3, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> 1,2,4,5 are insect damage.



Does look like it.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 3, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> 1,2,4,5 are insect damage.



What insect?

All look like water damage to me. Looks like it got too cold while water was on plant.


----------



## Stone (Mar 3, 2014)

orcoholic said:


> What insect?
> 
> Mites. I would bet they caused all of these problems. Spray with a good acaricide at least twice but be careful with delicate spp. You will probably find new growth is clean. I would not cut any tissue.


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2014)

Tom499 said:


> It looks like a Bacterial soft rot. Nasty stuff. You need to quarantine plants immediately.
> 
> Secondly, I would reduce watering where possible, and reduce humidity.
> 
> Hopefully someone else will come in with more help.



They're quarantinedm I'll reduce the watering thou.


> Also, what is your water source? Rain water or standing water can harbour pathogens.



I water with tap water, the mineral concentration is very low. I also water the greenhouse plants with this water and I haven't seen this problem there, only on those wich are in a different area of the house.



TyroneGenade said:


> This looks like what I was battling last year in my collection back in SA. I was able to keep it at bay by misting and watering with dilute bleach (I forget the concentration). It mostly attached new growth so once the new growth had matured it was resistant. One idea was a lack of Mg or Ca but that didn't pan out. My complex Paphs seemed resistant while everything else was attacked.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what are you fertilizing with? I suspect my infection came from an organic (earthworm based) fertilizer I was using. I don't have any hard evidence, just coincidence.
> 
> Good luck, but what you really need is a miracle.


Well, some orchids are beong fertilizaed with Basacote (systemic release fertilizer) and Tahtso, I've never had this problem in all this years, I'm always very carefull with the fertilizer, never used organic.

I'm looking for that miracle, thanks.



NYEric said:


> The worst off is that Cyp. I would pull out the dead area and put CAPTAN powder in that area. Good luck.



Yeah, maybe Captan would hepl, the Benomyl did nothing.
Thank you.



eteson said:


> I would use Physan. Works fine for bacterial infections.
> Good luck!


Well, that looks potent, I'm intrigued about it, I shall give it a try.
Thank you very much.



gonewild said:


> Check problems related to water and fertilizer quality/strength...salt build up.
> Heat or cold combined with chemicals?
> 
> Don't assume it is a disease.
> ...


Those factors are under control, and the same are applied to other plants in the greenhouse without problems.

The problem began with just one succulent about two months ago, i cut off the piece and isolated the plant, nothing happened in a while until a few days ago when everything started to get those nasty spots.



Ozpaph said:


> 1,2,4,5 are insect damage.


The only insects I've seen are gnats, other pests are controlled with systemic insecticides.


Thanks everybody for your answers, you gave me good points of view, I'm going to put in practice your advices.:clap:


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 4, 2014)

As said before, it doesn't look like insect damage to me. But just in case I'd check the systemics to see if they are rated for mites. A lot of insecticides kill everything except mites. A remedy for mites is to raise the humidity. Mites hate humidity.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 4, 2014)

Only one species of mite doesn't like humidity and well, the others don't give a Paph…

Depending on the pics I've seen Acidovorax/Pseudomonas bacterial issues (1, 2, 4). Others it seems something had a go at it (5, 6, 7, 8)and some fungus (3, 6, 7, 8) is at work.

It's more 2 or more issues at the same time, than one big issue. And it looks a lot like what happened to my collection some weeks ago (erased about 30-40 phals and gongoras on my 250…).

Others have already given treatment advice, but be aware of pic n°3, I had something looking just like that on 2 phals. It ate one leaf at a time, starting by the tip, no other sign, certainly a fungus, slow, and not that stopped by the systemic I have around (myclobutanil).

One important point that helped me a lot into stopping this : disinfect tools, water and buckets, and whatever you use to water!


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd give the plants a good one-two punch with Orthene and Cleary's. I don't
believe in half measures...bring out the Big Guns.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 7, 2014)

It does look like there is an infective process active, but I think that an insect vector is involved in spreading the agent. 
I would actively clean all the watering/tools/implements being used
Treat for insects and *mites* (these often cause damage without the grower being aware of their presence)
Carefully examine your fertilizing process for any faults or mistakes (I was convinced that my fertilising was perfect, but others on this forum convinced me that there was definitely a problem. When I carefully looked at it, I discovered that my fertigator was malfunctioning and indeed I had been over feeding)
Make sure you have adequate air circulation, especially seeing that these plants all seem to be from a separate location. It would appear that there is something different about how these plants are being treated.
Check the humidity. I have an Angraecum which developed very similar marks (I changed two things, increased humidity and reduced the feed rate, now all new leaves are mark-free)
Start a simple fungicide and consider an antibacterial agent as a secondary course. It does not look like a bacterial infection to me.
Drink two glasses of red wine per day, it will make you sing to your plants, and we all know how plants appreciate good music. 
Good luck


----------



## mango (Mar 8, 2014)

I've read all your answers, I'm going for a wide spectrum treatment with Physan, already ordered it.

The abiotic factors that all of you mention are being controlled.
*Thritor*, I also think that there are some vectors going on, I try to keep them under control with insecticide and neem oil.

I really appreciate all your advices and concern, you really helped me out.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Mar 9, 2014)

Given what I've been thru a few weeks ago, I care. I hope it'll stop soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## mango (Mar 10, 2014)

lepetitmartien said:


> Given what I've been thru a few weeks ago, I care. I hope it'll stop soon. Keep us updated.



I will, thanks for your wishes.:rollhappy:


----------



## mango (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,

Well, the disease met it's creator, a fine mixture of Physan, neem oil, baking soda and biodegradable dish soap made the trick.

For future reference, the concentration of solutes for 1L of water is;

Physan - 10ml
Baking soda - one soup spoon
Neem oil - 10ml
Soap - half soup spoon

Mix it well and spray on affected and unaffected areas, you'll see results very quickly.

Thank you everyone, this couldn't be able without your good advices, the cyps thank you.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2014)

Cool. A bigger photo would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## mango (Mar 27, 2014)

It's a thumbnail, click to enlarge


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2014)

Really great recovery. I'm impressed with your formula. Where did you
find the recipe?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2014)

mango said:


> It's a thumbnail, click to enlarge



No, our security protocols won't let it thru.


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2014)

I was able to click the thumbnail and get it to enlarge.


----------



## mango (Mar 28, 2014)

abax said:


> Really great recovery. I'm impressed with your formula. Where did you
> find the recipe?



Well, the user *eteson* recommended Physan, other users also gave good ideas, but after checking everyone of them, the Physan seemed to be the best for this case.

We usually don't use strong pesticides or fungicides, so, the neem oil, bicarbonate and soap are usual ingredients to fight problems amongst others.

It was very effective, but we still lost a few cyp, but not all of them:rollhappy:


----------

